# Gezondheids Magazine > Artikelen van Francois >  Gezonde voeding tegen stress

## FRANCOIS580

*In onze prestatiemaatschappij is stress nooit veraf. Als stress toeslaat is het aan ons om deze de baas te blijven. En dat gaat gemakkelijker dan je wel denkt. Wetenschappers hameren nu al jaren op het belang van een gezonde, gevarieerde en evenwichtige voeding. Dat zorgt niet alleen voor je lichamelijke gezondheid. Een evenwichtige voeding heeft ook positieve effecten op je geestelijke ingesteldheid. Zo toonden de resultaten van recent wetenschappelijk onderzoek dat stress in vele gevallen is te voorkomen door een aangepaste voeding. Welke voeding is dan geschikt om stress en stemmingswisselingen te voorkomen en eventueel te behandelen?* 

Francois 580


Iedereen van ons werd er ongetwijfeld al mee geconfronteerd. Stresskonijnen grijpen onmiddellijk naar zoetigheden en vooral naar vettige hapjes om zich weer goed in hun vel te voelen. Je dagelijkse voeding heeft ongetwijfeld invloed op zowel je lichamelijke als je geestelijke gezondheid. Zoet en vet eten heeft meestal het averechtse effect. Het 'goed gevoel' als gevolg van het eten van allerlei zoetigheden is van erg korte duur. Zoete en vette voeding geeft je een opgeblazen gevoel, en daar is dan weer die stress, nog erger dan voordien, en deze vicieuze cirkel is zonder hulp haast onmogelijk te doorbreken. 


*Kies voor natuurlijke suikers*


Suikerrijk voedsel beïnvloed negatief je gemoedsgesteltenis en kan zo stress veroorzaken. Na de suikerpiek als gevolg van het eten van zoetigheden, krijgen je meestal met een ernstige daling van je suikerspiegel af te rekenen. En dan slaat de stressduivel meedogenloos toe. Pak de oorzaak van je stress aan, door het vervangen van zoetigheden door gezond voedsel met natuurlijke suikers als dadels, vijgen of abrikozen. Dit fruit is rijk aan vitaminen, mineralen en vezels. Onvoldoende of ongezond eten veroorzaakt vermoeidheid, prikkelbaarheid, stress en een terneergeslagen gevoel. In extreme gevallen is het zelfs mede- verantwoordelijk voor het ontstaan van een depressie. 

Lees verder: http://leefgezonder.blogspot.com

----------


## Karin63

Dat is een interessant artikel! Dank je! 
Ik eet veel suikerrijk voedsel, heb helemaal geen last van stress maar weet wel dat snoepen zeker niet gezond is....  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Yv

Als ik inderdaad veel gesnoept heb, merk ik dat ik me moe en geprikkeld voel. Dus dan snoep ik minder en voel ik me lekkerder in mijn vel.

----------


## dotito

Moet zeggen sinds ik gezonder eet, vooral minder vet, suiker en ook minder vlees voel ik me wel veel beter. Ik merk dat vooral tegen de tijd dat ik mijn maandstonden moet krijgen. Als ik mij zo eens een periode laat gaan heb ik meer pijn en voel ik me prikkelbaarder en down. Dus ik geloof best dat dat invloed heeft slechte voeding.

----------

